# ich brauch was zu tun

## Catro

habe jetzt einen rechner mit gentoo bestückt.

allerdings ist er jetzt nachdem ich das system soweit habe wie ich es will ohne aufgabe...

und da habe ich mir gedacht, lass doch einfach mal dein teamspeak über den gentoo-rechner laufen.

obs sinn macht oder nicht, aber mein problem ist halt als windows-nutzer. ich bin voll mit win vertraut, nicht zufrieden, aber naja, man kennt halt seine programme etc. bei teamspeak kenne ich aber das programm und hab was zum üben.

teamspeak gibt es auch als linux-client allerdings stehts wohl nicht im portage (man darf ja hoffen)

auf dem server läuft der speex codec

weil ich quasi null plan habe wie ich was installiere, was nicht im portage steht:

HILFE   :Rolling Eyes: 

was muss ich machen?

----------

## scourge

Komisch, bei mir ists im Portage drin...

* media-sound/teamspeak2-client-bin

     Available versions:  2.0.32.60-r3

     Homepage:            http://www.goteamspeak.com

     Description:         The TeamSpeak voice communication tool

* media-sound/teamspeak2-server-bin

     Available versions:  !2.0.19.40 2.0.20.1 2.0.20.1-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.goteamspeak.com/

     Description:         The Teamspeak Voice Communication Server

----------

## Catro

oh, ups, danke  :Smile: 

wie kann ich nachschaun, was im portage ist? hatte natürlich zum installieren nur versuchweise mal "emerge -pv teamspeak" eingegeben ohne erfolg.

gibts irgendwo ne liste  windows - linux?

damit ich möglichst schnell meinen gentoo-rechner zu meinem hauptarbeitsplatz machen kann? sowas wie icq wäre nicht schlecht (hatte mal den konsolen-client drauf, der ist zwar witzig aber liegt mir nicht so, und ein vernünftiger mp3-player (ala winamp, nicht zuviel optik-schnickschnack und auch nicht supersimpel)

----------

## Malla

Diese Liste ist ganz interessant. Für MP3s nehme ich Amarok oder xmms.

Wenn du wissen willst, ob xy in Portage ist, hilft wahrscheinlich http://www.gentoo-portage.com/ weiter. Einen guten ICQ-Client für Linux habe ich allerdings noch nicht gefunden, Miranda ist einfach nicht zu ersetzen.  :Sad: 

----------

## scourge

Entweder "emerge -s <name>" oder, besser, via "eix <name>". 

Einfach "emerge eix" und statt "emerge --sync eix-sync ausführen.

----------

## zAfi

amarok für mp3...was besseres gibt es einfach nicht. Da kann auch winamp nicht ran. für icq kopete, da kannst du parallel auch andere IM clients laufen lassen wie msn und jabber....

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Catro,

also zum durchsuchen des Portage-Tree, hab ich irgendwann www.gentoo-portage.com gefunden.  Und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es bietet dir die Möglichkeit den Portagetree via Web-Browser zu durchsuchen.. aber das beste ist, man kann es als User machen und mit einem klick einfach mal bei der "Projekthomepage" vorbeischaun :)

Auch toll fand ich das Gentoo Wiki (Hab die Links in meiner Fussnote). Weil ich es einfach Übersichtlicher finde als die offizielle Dokumentation hier. Doch auch dort sind interessante Howtows. 

Es ist aber immer mit vorsicht zu geniessen da mache Howtos ein wenig Staub angesetzt haben. Gut beraten ist man dann, wenn man auch mal beim "Englischen Gegenstück" reinschaut. Ansonsten ist es auch toll durch die Offiziellen Gentoo-Dokumentationen zu stöbern. Also von www.gentoo.org aus.

Als IM hat mir LICQ besser gefallen als Kopete. Aber das ist geschmacksache. Jetzt benutzte ich Jabber.. aber irgendwie scheint das niemand zu benutzen?! ;)

Amarok kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen :) Auch wenn böse Zungen behaupten es stürtzt gerne ab.  ;)

Lg Chris

----------

## firefly

eix und emerge -s kannst du auch als user verwenden  :Wink:  ok das einzigste was man bei emerge -s eventuell noch machen müsste, wäre den user in die gruppe portage zu packen. Aber eix funktioniert auf jeden fall als user.

----------

## Necoro

Als Instant Messenger empfehle ich gerne Gaim ^^  :Smile: 

Wenn du weder GNOME noch KDE als DE hast, empfehle ich dir anstatt amaroK xfmedia ^^ ... ist klein und hat bis auf Queue-Funktion und Random kaum Funktionen - ist dafür schnell und braucht wenig Ressourcen (und maßt sich im Gegensatz zu amarok nicht an meine Musiksammlung zu ordnen und katalogisieren)

Aber am Ende ist alles Geschmackssache  :Smile: 

wgn Miranda: Miranda ist unter Windoof nicht schlecht - hat aber einen großen Nachteil: Es legt die Kontaktliste in einem Binärformat ab --- sowas gehört doch verboten   :Shocked: 

/edit:

 *Quote:*   

> ok das einzigste was man bei emerge -s eventuell noch machen müsste, wäre den user in die gruppe portage zu packen

 Nope musst du nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## nikaya

Statt http://www.gentoo-portage.com/ nehme ich lieber http://packages.gentoo.org/.

Ist m.E uebersichtlicher aufgebaut,hat auf der Startseite eine Suche und man kann links sehen welche Pakete aktuell reingekommen sind.

----------

## tost

Was habe ich dann davon wenn ich user in die Gruppe portage packe ?

Dachte damit könnte ich dann emerge -pv paket und emerge -s paket etc.. ausführen.

Aber wenn es auch ohne diese Gruppenzugehörigkeit geht, was habe ich dann davon ?

Als ICQ-fähige Software gibt es auch noch centericq (Konsole  :Very Happy: ) und den Jabber-Client psi 

Um Bugs, Dependencies etc.. für bestimmte Pakete zu finden ist gentoo-portage.com echt genial !

Also ich finde diese Website wirklich richtig gelungen und verdammt umfangreich.

edit:

Um Pakete zu ermitteln, die in neueren Versionen vorliegen, empfehle ich viewPortageX, dann stehst es direkt auf dem Desktop, was sich bei dir aktualisieren würde und in welcher Version  !

Auch prima praktisch und erspart unnötiges syncen !

Brauchst SuperKaramba und das entspr. Theme von www.kde-look.org

tost --> Jabber User

----------

## anime-otaku

also zum durchsuchen des portage baums empfehle ich dir auch eix zu benutzen.

Nach einem

#emerge --sync -q && update-eix

-q (--quiet, fast keine konsolenausgabe,geht etwas schneller)

durch update-eix wird das portage neu in eix eingelesen.

&& verbindet mehrere Befehle und der zweite Befehl wird auch nur ausgeführt wenn der erste erfolgreich durchlief

Man kann in eix auch nach einzelnen Kategorien oder nur in der Beschreibung suchen. 

siehe 

>man eix

man sieht auch welche Version(en) gerade drauf ist, welche Versionen als testing, hard masked deklariert sind (bezieht Einstellungen in /etc/portage/* mit ein)

Zum teamspeak Server:

Um das standardgenerierte Benutzername/Passwort für den Server zu bekommen benutzt du am besten:

grep admin /var/log/teamspeak2-server/server.log 

dann kannst du dich über das Webinterface einloggen und alles zu deinen Wünschen ändern

----------

## slick

 *Catro wrote:*   

> ich brauch was zu tun

 

Wie wäre es zuerst mit einem aussagekräftigem, zum Thema passendem Thread-Titel?

----------

## deejay

 *anime-otaku wrote:*   

> also zum durchsuchen des portage baums empfehle ich dir auch eix zu benutzen.
> 
> Nach einem
> 
> #emerge --sync -q && update-eix
> ...

 

eix-sync erledigt das alles zusammen ("emerge --sync" und "update-eix")  :Wink: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## nikaya

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eix-sync erledigt das alles zusammen ("emerge --sync" und "update-eix") 
> 
> 

 

Ich hänge immer noch die -v Option dran,also

```
eix-sync -v
```

Ansonsten bekommt man keine Meldungen über den Fortschritt.

----------

## mv

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Ich hänge immer noch die -v Option dran,also
> 
> ```
> eix-sync -v
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn Du das meistens machst und >=eix-0.7.5 benutzt, kannst Du auch einfacher die Zeile "-v" nach /etc/eix-sync.conf schreiben. Wenn Du ausnahmsweise trotzdem mal den Output nach /var/log/eix-sync.log umleiten willst, kannst Du dann immer noch 

```
eix-sync -i
```

 benutzen.

----------

## mv

 *tost wrote:*   

> Was habe ich dann davon wenn ich user in die Gruppe portage packe?

 

Du hast dann erfolgreich ein unnötiges Sicherheitsrisiko in Dein System eingebaut.   :Smile: 

Ernsthaft: Das sollte man keinesfalls tun. Anschließend kann user (wenn er bösartig ist oder es jemand schafft, unter dessen Account etwas Bösartiges auszuführen) dafür sorgen, dass beim nächsten emerge als Root ein Rootkit installiert wird o.ä.

----------

## firefly

also bei meinem rechner(welches die version 2.1-r1 von portage verwendet ) bringt portage eine Warnung, wenn du emerge -s machst als user und nicht in der grupper portage bist:

```
emerge -s eix   

*** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

*** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.

*** Please add this user to the portage group if you wish to use portage.
```

EDIT: aber es funktioniert, nur ich denke das diese warnung schon seinen sinn hat

----------

## nikaya

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*   Ich hänge immer noch die -v Option dran,also
> 
> ```
> eix-sync -v
> ```
> ...

 

Danke für die Info.

Obwohl... ein -v bringt mich auch nicht um.  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems
> 
> ...

 

Also für "emerge -s" brauchst du definitiv nicht in der portage-gruppe zu sein ... und einen user in eben diese gruppe zu stecken ist einfach nur leichtsinnig

@firefly: lese den Text, den emerge dir ausgibt: darin steht "may experience" ... beachte den Konjunktiv  :Smile:  ... dies ist eine Warnung die immer ausgegeben wird, wenn ein Nicht-Portage-Gruppen-Mitglied in irgendeiner Form auf das Python-Modul "portage" zu greift ... dabei wird die auszuführende Option nicht betrachtet  :Smile:  (bei einem "emerge --update world" wird es die oben aufgeführten Probleme geben z.B. --- aber das wollen wir ja auch hier nicht machen)

----------

## smg

 *Catro wrote:*   

> habe jetzt einen rechner mit gentoo bestückt.
> 
> allerdings ist er jetzt nachdem ich das system soweit habe wie ich es will ohne aufgabe...
> 
> und da habe ich mir gedacht, lass doch einfach mal dein teamspeak über den gentoo-rechner laufen.
> ...

 

Du könntest evt., aber wirklich nur evt., die Dokumentation lesen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

